# New....Market-Comments by Marketwaves



## MARKETWAVES (2 June 2005)

Todays  T-bond  rally  sure  is  imperessive.. Futures  contracts ..  especially   after  yesterday's  impressive  rally ...

  All  the foreign investors  who  bet on  them are  probably happy these days...

    Actually  I think  that   Bonds can  hold  up his  Year ...  and   more  importantly , this  rally  is probably signaling  more  inflation  to  come ...


----------

